# Ballpark value on a restored '67



## decotriumph (Jan 29, 2015)

This restored coppertone '67 Stingray with SA 3-speed trigger shifter has come available to me. It's really nice. What is its value in your opinion. These bikes are out of my area of expertise (if i even have one), so would appreciate some educated opinion. Thanks


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Jan 29, 2015)

The rear fender is not correct for the year. Seat looks recovered. Just like any other bike people want og paint.  I would say 400 to 500 to someone who really wants it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 29, 2015)

Pedals are incorrect as well, they are either 70s stingray or road bike cant be sure. Don't think seat was recovered professionally as I have never seen a stingray seat in that color. Seat should most likely be white, not silver, fender should be the long fender. I would pick this up for around $300 as the seat and fender would have to be changed. Since this is fully restored a mint seat and fender would be needed which could cost up to $300-  120-$150 for mint original seat and a rear fender which are getting harder to find about $120 or so. Restored ones have sold for up to $700 or so and this looks to be a professional restoration. I could see once finished it would reach $600-700.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks, guys, for the insight. I appreciate it.


----------

